# Look what I found today at tour de fat!



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 27, 2014)

A tank!!!! Thanks Bob!


----------



## DirtNerd (Sep 27, 2014)

Sweet!


Sent from my garage


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Bike looks sweet-glad you kept it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry I'm a proud dad lol


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow, that bike looks brand new as opposed to just restored. some truly masterful work done there.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 28, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> [
> Sorry I'm a proud dad lol





Yup! that bike is sweet!. down to the last detail to complete it all.. Just dig up a 'Brown Phantom' decal. [grin] 

I've always liked Schwinn's brown combinations. 


And not to steal your limelight but, it reminds me of a bad call on my part. 
Still kicking myself, about 8 months ago, either completely restored or,, maybe, just maybe, original, a sparkling shinny brown cantilevered  streamliner  so I doubt was orig. was on Craig's list, seller picked up in estate sale,  and wanted 200 bucks.. My better half wouldn't let me. Nothing like a nice Sunday argument!,, by Monday whenever she wasn't around,, it was gone. errr!..


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 28, 2014)

*It's beautiful!!!*

Congrads proud papa. Rob.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 28, 2014)

I am.... !


----------



## M & M cycle (Sep 28, 2014)

*awesome!!*

looks great!!!


----------



## stoney (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful, I always the 2 tone brown.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 28, 2014)

*What City*

I did Tour de Fat in San Franciso and didn't see anything like this... 

Nice score!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 28, 2014)

That looks great, it's uncommon color makes it even more appealing. Love it.

Darcie


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 30, 2014)

*The tank made the bike really pop .....*

Great to see it up close & person @ the New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat in San Diego last weekend .... good times - great bike - Rode Vintage .... good stuff - Frank


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 30, 2014)

Dang high rollah! Must be nice, great bike!


----------

